# تفاصيل عن دورات LTE Advance



## Eng.Arnaout (19 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخواني المهندسين تحية طيبة وبعد....

اريد معلومات عن مراكز تقيم دورات LTE advance في الأردن
الرجاء من لديه معلومات عن هذه المراكز او المعاهد ايفادنا بتفاصيل عنها وطرق الاتصال بها

ولكم جزيل الشكر

أخوكم
م. محمود أرناؤوط


----------



## amgda (21 نوفمبر 2011)

ياريت يابشمهندس لو حصلت على ورق او كورس كامل عن ال lte ترفع لينا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## an_isma43 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
هناك مدونة نظرة بعمق للمهندس الرائع محمود عبد العزيز تحتوي على كورسات في الاتصالات وفي LTE وLTE advenced وفيها شروحات بالفيديو 
اضغط هنا


----------

